# HP flash drive not recognized



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a 4G HP flash drive that used to work just fine. Now all of the sudden it is not recognized on any computer that I have tried it on. Ive tried it on win XP, Vista, win 7. It shows up under Device Mgr under "Other Devices" as yyyyy yyyyyyyyy usb drive with a yellow flag on it. If I look at its properties is says the drivers for this device are not installed. I cant find any drivers for this thing on the web. Ive tried uninstalling it and then tried rebooting with the same results. I know its a cheapo item and could just scrap it but I look at this as a challenge just to see if I can salvage it. Any help and all help will be greatly appreciated.:4-dontkno


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If tested on multiple PC and not being detected then the drive has most likely failed.

Can the drive be seen in Disk Management?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

USB drives are very handy but are very easily damaged. Yours has all the signs of a failed unit.


----------



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes it can be seen in Device Mgr as I described in my orginal question. Thats why Im thinking its still salvageable.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if it can be seen in disk management, try assigning a drive letter to it or even format it.

if neither helps, then most likely it is a goner.


----------



## Grastar (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a registry error.


----------



## pearlhouse (Feb 24, 2005)

So if this is a registry error is there a way to over come it and fix it??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Grastar said:


> This is a registry error.


Right...on multiple PC's. In any case, that was their first post and wasn't helpful.

As noted previously, if it doesn't work on multiple PC's, it is most likely dead.

You can try formatting it, but I doubt that works either.


----------

